# كل اللهجات: جديد



## momai

كيف تعبرون عن شيء جديد بكلمة أو بعبارة في لهجاتكم؟
في لهجتي نقول 
خلنج!
طخ وكالة !
متشكرين سلفا.


----------



## akhooha

حسب القواميس معنى كلمة "خلنج" هي نوع من الخشب.  يا ترى ما هي العلاقة بين خشب وشيء جديد؟ـ


----------



## momai

akhooha said:


> حسب القواميس معنى كلمة "خلنج" هي نوع من الخشب.  يا ترى ما هي العلاقة بين خشب وشيء جديد؟ـ


الحقيفة ليس لدي أية فكرة عن أصل الكلمة نحن فقط نستخدمها بهذا المعنى في سوريا. على فكرة هذه أول مرة أعرف فيها أن خلنج اسمٌ لنوع من الخشب.


----------



## Bakr

جاء في قاموس محيط المحيط
خلنج
الخلنج شجر(...) فارسي معرب. وخشبه تعمل منه القصاع (...) ج خلانج.ـ
وقول المولدين جديد خلنج مبالغة.ـ​


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر
ممكن نقول جديد لانج 
او جديد نوڤي


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر نقول *جْديد *(بتسكين الجيم) ونضيف له مرادفه بالفرنسية neuf ... أي *جْديد ناف*​


----------



## WadiH

جديد بقراطيسه


----------



## cherine

إسكندراني said:


> في مصر
> ممكن نقول جديد لانج
> او جديد نوڤي


بقالي كتير جدًا ما سمعتش "نوفي"، أظن أنها لم تعد مستخدمة بكثرة. لكن "جديد لانج" ما زالت شائعة.


Wadi Hanifa said:


> جديد بقراطيسه


 عندنا أيضًا نقول: "لسة بْوَرَقْته"


----------



## momai

اوكي , شكرا للجميع على اجابتكم


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> بقالي كتير جدًا ما سمعتش "نوفي"، أظن أنها لم تعد مستخدمة بكثرة. لكن "جديد لانج" ما زالت شائعة.
> 
> عندنا أيضًا نقول: "لسة بْوَرَقْته"


لي عمات تستعملانها لكنها قد تقتصر على بعض الناس كحال كلمات كثيرة

ايضا توجد عبارات تربط الشيء الجديد باللون الابيض لكن لا اتذكرها


----------



## cherine

حقًا؟ أتفهَّم اللون الأخضر، لكن الأبيض؟ أرجو أن تعطينا بعض الأمثلة إذا تذكَّرت.


----------



## إسكندراني

ـ«الولد دا جاي أبيض ما يعرفش حاجة في الشغل لسا»ـ
قد ترتبط بالسذاجة ربما لكن ليس بالضرورة​


----------



## ahmedcowon

إسكندراني said:


> ـ«الولد دا جاي أبيض ما يعرفش حاجة في الشغل لسا»ـ
> قد ترتبط بالسذاجة ربما لكن ليس بالضرورة​


في الغالب نقول "أبيض يا ورد" وليس "أبيض" فقط​


----------



## cherine

صحيح، أبيض، وأبيض يا ورد تعبير عن السذاجة أكثر منه عن الجِدّة.


----------



## Schem

Wadi Hanifa said:


> جديد بقراطيسه



وجديد بغباره/بغبار المصنع إذا كان المقصود سيارة أو آلة الكترونية


----------



## odysiuos

بالعراقية
جديد
تازه (بالفارسية و معناها جديد ) مستخدمة بكثرة في العراق
بالباكيت


----------



## momai

odysiuos said:


> بالعراقية
> جديد
> تازه (بالفارسية و معناها جديد ) مستخدمة بكثرة في العراق
> بالباكيت


في سوريا نقول خبز تازة ,خضرة تازة ,الاكل تازة لكن اعتقد ان معناها طازج اكثر منه جديد .؟؟


----------



## odysiuos

momai said:


> في سوريا نقول خبز تازة ,خضرة تازة ,الاكل تازة لكن اعتقد ان معناها طازج اكثر منه جديد .؟؟



اعتقد كلامك صحيح. فعلاً تازة نقصد بها طازج. اذن الكلمة الوحيدة البديلة لجديد في العراق هي *بالباكيت

*


----------



## aisha93

في البحرين نقول: يديد من الوكالة


----------



## elroy

إسكندراني said:


> ممكن نقول جديد لانج


 هذه مستخدمة في فلسطين أيضًا.​


----------



## djara

في تونس، العبارة الأكثرشيوعا هي "جديد نبرا" كما نجد عبارة "جديد من قراطسه" (تنطق قراطسو) كما يمكن استعمال عبارة "من تحت القادومة" للبيت الجديد وللمباني عامة


----------



## Mahaodeh

odysiuos said:


> اذن الكلمة الوحيدة البديلة لجديد في العراق هي *بالباكيت*


لا ليست الوحيدة. يستخدمون بالنايلون أيضا، أي بالغلاف البلاستيكي الذي تُغطى به البضائع الجديد


djara said:


> كما يمكن استعمال عبارة "من تحت القادومة" للبيت الجديد وللمباني عامة


في العراق يقولون "من أيد المقاول" للبيت أو المبنى تحديدا. أظن أن هذا المعنى حرفي وليس كناية كما هي الحال في التعبيرات الأخرى


----------



## Xavierfr1

انا سمعت بكلمة عراقية من أصل فارسي وهي سرمهر فيقال :《هذا الشيء بعده سرمهر》 بمعنى انه لم يتم فتح الباكيت أو الزجاجة او اي ان كان شكله . لا أعرف اذا هذه الكلمة هي  معروفة في كل الدولة


----------



## Mahaodeh

Xavierfr1 said:


> انا سمعت بكلمة عراقية من أصل فارسي وهي سرمهر فيقال


لم أسمع هذه الكلمة من قبل


----------



## Mejeed

Xavierfr1 said:


> انا سمعت بكلمة عراقية من أصل فارسي وهي سرمهر


هذه الكلمة مستعملة في العراق فعلا ، ولكن على نطاق ضيق ، و يقل استعمالها تدريجيا بمرور الزمن.


----------

